# Oak Ridge 2009 Lodi Old Vine Petit Sirah



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

From Lodi's oldest operating winery in a wine growing region of California, rich with its own traditions and plethora of wineries and vineyards. This wine was recommended to us by the clerk at Total Wines. It was on sale for $11.99 but normally retails at $14.99. We don't have a lot of experience with California Petit Sirah's but decided to give this one a go.










I'm solo on this review as my wife had already started on a white wine. I decanted about ½ the bottle and let it rest for a bit then poured a glass. The wine is a deep ruby color with a touch of light red along the top. Initial smell is quite fruity and very pleasing but not a berry type fruity. This will take more investigating to identify the fragrance I'm picking up.

A swirl of the glass shows some nice coating that hangs on the glass a bit more than I expected based on the initial pour. The first taste has quite a bit of brightness and freshness to it. Very pleasant to the nose and to the taste buds and substantially flavorful! I'm pretty excited by the initial taste. The finish is longer than I expected for a petit sirah, although not having a lot of experience with this varietal maybe I'm just underestimating it. Or maybe my expectations were just low based on pre conceptions?

As the wine warms up a little, both literally and figuratively, the flavors continue to show their brightness and freshness. I want to say it's "fruity" but that doesn't really accurately describe it. I'm getting a feeling of a beautiful spring day bursting with newness and vibrancy? This is really a very easy wine to drink. It's not complex but it is challenging and satisfying. I like it so much I'm reminding myself to slow down.

As I near the end of the first glass there is more of a rose color to the wine, especially a little ring around the top of the wine. You still can't see through the body of the wine but the top layer is lighter and less dense, if that makes sense. I'm starting to think that the fruitiness is a bit like a prune type flavor. There is a touch of chocolate on the finish but more like a light, mousse, milk chocolate rather than a cocoa or dark chocolate flavor. It's very subtle but there to be found.










The wine continues to be flavorful, light and bright, and extremely easy to drink. It is fruity, there is no aftertaste, but yet it does have a reasonable finish that lingers on the palate in a most pleasant way. I'm concluding that I really like this wine and it is well worth the price paid. So now let's see what the description on the bottle says.

Well the description is short and to the point: _"Enjoy this flavorful wine with touches of fig, cocoa and licorice." _ I didn't get any of the licorice but I can now see where there was fig and cocoa.

I'm giving this a definite "two thumbs up" as it really fit my palate and was thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice reviews Shawn. I love Total Wine, they are finishing building one even closer to my house (about 5 minute drive) btw I'd like to see a pic of the decanter you use, maybe in your next review


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Damn shawn I cant keep pace with all this wine drinking you do haha. I guess I need a job where im not up at 0430 every morning


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

To Kash: right now I'm just using various pitchers that my wife says are "OK" to use but I'm trying to get to the local goodwill store today to check out something more appropriate

To Josh: It's all Dr's. orders Josh - she said a glass or 2 of red wine day is good for me... she just didn't say how big the glasses should be - lmao


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ound: just get one of these ound:










fits the whole bottle 

Bottle of Wine Giant Wine Glass


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> ound: just get one of these ound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - that's freakin awesome Eric!!! I think I'll suggest that to my wife for my birthday present this month!!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

glad I could help :yo:
on a more serious note. Drinking one to two drinks a day IS good for you and even more so with red wine. It's good for circulation, the heart and other things as well. I just want to make it clear for the readers, which I'm sure most of you know, that a "glass" of wine is a 5oz. pour. A whole bottle has a little more than 5 glasses of wine. /end rant-lecture/ 

now, when you get that glass, post up some pics!!!!


----------

